# Help On Breeding Knob-tail Geckos



## HerpNthusiast (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi, 
Im looking for some tips and advice on now to breed my knob-tails now i have received two clutches but one was laid during my exams so i forgot to check and they dried out and the other i found by chance whilst i was cleaning out the enclosure.

So i have researched but id like some reassurances.
I cleaned out their enclosure earlier today and here's what I've done:
I've provided the female with a good layer of moistened sand to help her find a suitable place to lay:



And i've set the thermostat to roughly 27-30 degrees celsius:



So signs on breeding:
Well the obvious is actual mating.
The female is getting gravid her stomach is getting bigger.
The female constantly digging and moving the sand around in preparing to lay
And look for notable dug out areas to try and find the eggs.

Incubating:
Place the eggs in a ventilated container with vermiculite and spray once a day.
Temperature is roughly 27 degrees.
Could this be done with a 25 watt heat matt (or cord) in a custom styrofoam box.

Anything i've missed or need to be changed for a better chance at success.

Thanks.


----------



## WeirdzandBeardz (Jan 31, 2017)

Hey mate, 

So knobbies being gravid is pretty easy to determine. Females will have huge white egg shapes showing through the ventral side of their abdomen (as well as obvious weight gain). 

The digging only really occurs right before laying, they don't test burrow as much as other species (well mine don't!) 

My preferred incubation method is 1:1 ratio of vermiculite to water by weight in a sealed container with glad wrap rubber banded over the top (no holes). I've successfully incubated a number of smooth knobbies this way. I did a temperature of 28.5-29c

It could be done many ways, but a purpose built incubators your most reliable chance - you can also air incubate them I've been told. 

Hope it helps!


----------

